
Unix at 50: How the OS that powered smartphones started from failure - sneeze-slayer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/unix-at-50-it-starts-with-a-mainframe-a-gator-and-three-dedicated-researchers/
======
JPLeRouzic
Please do not forget MIT's Corbató, without who nothing would have happened.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_J._Corbat%C3%B3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_J._Corbat%C3%B3)

